

8K 360 degree video - tomkwok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNdHaeBhT9Q

======
wsc981
For Safari users: 360 video doesn't seem to work correctly in Safari. It does
work on Chrome on the Mac though.

There's also a 360 music video from Avicii:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edcJ_JNeyhg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edcJ_JNeyhg)

